# Weighing beans in on a Sage grinder



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

:secret:This had been working rather well for me giving very consistent doses. I've checked the weight out on rather a lot of beans. I decided to do the same with my favourite oily bean - monsoon malabar. All seemed ok and then a whoops, nearly a gram less came out. That came out on the next shot or most of it. Just looked in the grinder. Grounds are stuck where they have never stuck before. I think this is down to using really oily beans, they are coated with it. The odd aspect is that I have run several kg of the same bean through the grinder on my Barista Express without any problems but with the hopper on. When I cleaned that grinds were just compacted where I would expect them to be. Round the rim of the grind chamber and beneath the part that sweeps them out. Those were well compacted and best left as they are IMHO. Just have to build them up again if they are cleaned out.

So if anyone does this it might be worth having a look what's going on under the burrs now and again. I didn't take many weigh ins to mess it up. I've run all sorts through it but it looks like beans with oil on them and maybe other super sticky stuff wont work out well.

John

-


----------



## Stricky (Mar 13, 2018)

I weigh in and out on my barista express and usually try to weigh in 0.1-0.2g over so I can take that out of the portafilter before distributing and tamping incase like you said, the grinder holds onto a bit of coffee or puts out a bit more that it has held from the last few uses.


----------



## Stricky (Mar 13, 2018)

I also try not to use oily beans partly for this reason and also my favourite roaster has never sent out any oily roasts. I use Origin coffee roasters based in Helston, which being from Pezance I like to use a local roaster. They great it you haven't tried their beans before, they are always changing their roasts as well which is nice

Cheers Jed


----------

